# Starting Problem



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Primenay said:


> This weird issue has been going on since I drove this car off the lot. I went to go start my car one day and to my surprise it did not start the first time. After I turned the key a second time it worked fine. This has happened several times in the past couple of weeks. Am I doing something wrong? I noticed that there is a little bit of resistance. However, I am starting my Cruze the same way I started my sonic and it never had this issue. Could the key be turning back to off from this resistance? It does only seem to happen every once in a while, with no particular pattern.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Nathan


Is it cranking and just not starting? Or cranking, running for a second and then dies? Or no cranking at all?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

It sounds like it is cranking but doesn't finish? The engine does not start running at all. I don't know how to describe it. I will try and take a video the next time it does it. The Driver Information Center lights up and comes on so I don't know. The engine does not start running at all.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gasoline or diesel?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sharing this problem with my 2012 Cruze 2LT. Insert the key, switch to run and wait two seconds, this gives time for the fuel pump to fully charge the pressure for the injectors. Hit start and runs practically instantly.

Was noting a bit of hestitation about a week ago, pulled the plugs and noted a bit of carbon build up on that center electrode insulator. Cleaned that off with my walnut shell spark plug cleaner. Gap was perfect at 26 mils, put a dab of anti-seize on the threads, properly torqued them in a 18 ft-lbs. Added more dielectric grease to the inside of the boots, and made sure all four springs were extended. Did stretch these our some time ago.

Then back to an instant start.

Have the same problem when when my kids call me with car problems, think its because they take after their mother. But at least I know the year, make, model, and engine, so don't have to ask this question. Try to comprehend the problem, but say, forget it, coming over and in a few seconds seem to know the symptoms.

Finding the cause takes longer, these things are getting way too complicated. With the ignition disabled by pulling the plug on the coil module, engine should crank continuously until the starter burns out, usually under 30 seconds or the battery goes dead. Not sure if your starter quits cranking or other problems.

Cruze doesn't even have a real ignition switch, just fires commands to the BCM and PCM. This really compounds the problems in troubleshooting.


----------



## Primenay (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm going to the dealership this Thursday. I took it in once before but they said nothing was wrong with it. It does it so randomly though. Maybe I can get a video of it to show them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We truly apologize for this inconvenience, Promenay. Please let us know if further assistance is needed with this matter. We can certainly reach out to your dealer on your behalf to discuss your staring issue with them. Shoot us a private message with more information if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

